# ChefTalk Travel Mug!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wouldn't your coffee taste better in a ChefTalk travel mug? Well ok maybe not but you would definately have the coolest travel mug around and you would be helping to support ChefTalk. And all for only $14.99.

For a limited time you can purchase a ChefTalk travel mug. The perfect Valentine's gift. Get your loved one a Travel Mug and receive a 2oz bag of San Francisco Bay French Roast Coffee. Hurry, offer ends February 10, 2003.





Click Here to Purchase


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I bought one!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nice. Got a couple


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I want one! Nicko...is the mug going to be available after Feb 10th - just not the coffee offer?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The mugs along with everything else will be available year round. The coffee special is just for Valentines day.

Thanks to everyone who puchase something from our store, it helps support ChefTalk.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mine is on the way, along with some other stuff.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Any hope for a model coming out _without_ a handle? They don't sit right in a car cupholder.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Received the travel mug yesterday. It's very nice!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey!! When did you start selling stuff??

Well, all over it, a couple camisoles, sweat jacket and coffee mug will do it for me.
A very worthy cause.
I'd personally like to see more offers and stuff like that too, I think it's a great way to support such a terrific site.


----------

